# What is this? Cancer?



## WarMachine (Apr 25, 2004)

My fish has developed a strange bulbous lump on the edge of his gill flap. Is this a treatable disease or ailment? or a tumor?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

WarMachine said:


> My fish has developed a strange bulbous lump on the edge of his gill flap. Is this a treatable disease or ailment? or a tumor?


 If its cancer there is no cure, however it is most likely a parisite or something. I would try treating it with something like prazi pro. There is also an infection or somethign along the whole gill that needs treating.


----------



## WarMachine (Apr 25, 2004)

sean-820 said:


> My fish has developed a strange bulbous lump on the edge of his gill flap. Is this a treatable disease or ailment? or a tumor?


 If its cancer there is no cure, however it is most likely a parisite or something. I would try treating it with something like prazi pro. There is also an infection or somethign along the whole gill that needs treating.
[/quote]

It was suggested by a shop owner it may be a parasite, so I have started using a medication to treat it. Good to know the gill has an infection as well, I'll get on that problem as well.

The local Stores only carry Mardel Brand medicines, so what specifically am I looking to cure on the gills?
Right now I'm using Maracide because that is what the Shop suggested for the posibile parasite.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

WarMachine said:


> My fish has developed a strange bulbous lump on the edge of his gill flap. Is this a treatable disease or ailment? or a tumor?


 If its cancer there is no cure, however it is most likely a parisite or something. I would try treating it with something like prazi pro. There is also an infection or somethign along the whole gill that needs treating.
[/quote]

It was suggested by a shop owner it may be a parasite, so I have started using a medication to treat it. Good to know the gill has an infection as well, I'll get on that problem as well.

The local Stores only carry Mardel Brand medicines, so what specifically am I looking to cure on the gills?
Right now I'm using Maracide because that is what the Shop suggested for the posibile parasite.
[/quote]

I am not 100% on what either are but mayby somebody else can help you. To me the gill looks like it has mayby a build up of fluid in a hollowish tube around the rim. So im guessing a bacterial infection or possible parisite for both problems. Be very careful on which medications you use since piranhas are more effected then other fish and could be killed by certain meds ( i lost a piraya and tern becasue or "general cure") Read the package as some will say not for piranhas. If it says not for silver dollars or and fish related to piranahs do not use it. Make sure the shop owner is knowlageable and knows its a piranha and knows its sensitive to certain meds before buying and meds.


----------

